# I've efectively burned my USCutter while cutting stencils.



## Kin (Nov 29, 2009)

Good day to you all.

I've read all about USCutter and what it can and can not do. Spoke to about ten people about using 930 equalizer sandblast pvc. as a result i have burned the carrier on my USCutter.

little info for your consideration. 

Job: rhinestone stencil - about 800 stones.
Material: 930 Equalizer 30mil PVC
cutting speed: 4inches per whatever
force: 400 g

halfway into the job the solenoid became stuck - it is assembled on plastic frame - and it just melted.

ordered new carrier - which will be here on Monday. plus i will add an additional cooler onto it. will post pictures as soon as i am done. why cooler? - folks at USCutter tech support havent heard of carriers overheating - i think that for as long as the carrier is made the way it is made it will be a problem - there is a coil and even with 3 Volts to it it will heat up. and since i am doing mostly rhinestones there is a lot of load on that thing.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. This is good to know for those who are have USCutter.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

What model cutter do you have?


----------



## Kin (Nov 29, 2009)

CyberSultan said:


> What model cutter do you have?


MH721 the one that is 24 inches. but the carrier is the same for all models.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

USCutter sells different types of machines, so the issues you are having are with their Refine machine.

I have a Copam cutter from USC which works great for rhinestones. It's a real workhorse of a cutter.

I hope they are able to get the issue resolved for you so that you can keep on going with those rhinestones.


----------



## Kin (Nov 29, 2009)

Done. Yesterday i have got the carrier in the mail. installed the cooler on the cover. it works. not only it works - i've noticed that pressure is more consistent now, since the solenoid is kept at pretty much constant temperature.

here is how it looks.








and here








it feeds power from separate 12V power supply, i put it in at the switch - so it turns on with the machine.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I too had burned out a machine from us cutter as I have mentioned numurous times,, 
But they re inexpensive enough to replace as well.. 
Thanks for posting your info.. 
MMM


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a 24 inch uscutter laser cutter that I have no clue how to use. (bought it second hand from someone who didn't even use it once) sigh...That's okay, I'm looking into buying a whole new system anyway!


----------

